# WHATS Better?



## mattmc (Mar 18, 2008)

WHAT do you guys think is better.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 18, 2008)

Promite is better.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 18, 2008)

vegemite is the best im eating it right now on cheese lol and on biscuts


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 18, 2008)

I usually have vegemite.
But sometimes I have one piece of toast vegemite and the other promite... just to shake things up a little.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite FTW


----------



## bitey (Mar 18, 2008)

Mightymite, because it sounds like a winner.


----------



## rick n (Mar 18, 2008)

vegemite rules


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Mar 18, 2008)

nutella

YUMMM


----------



## warren63 (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL just had vege on vita wheats for afternoon tea so yes a vote for vegemite !!


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 18, 2008)

bitey said:


> Mightymite, because it sounds like a winner.





LMFAO!!!!! 


none of them for me :shock:... even if Mightymight sounds like a winner


----------



## Miss B (Mar 18, 2008)

Toast with vegemite and sliced tomato


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite and lettuce sandwich is really good.... MMMM I want one now.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Vegemite and lettuce sandwich is really good.... MMMM I want one now.


 
Yukkie!!
Vegemite and cheese maybe....


----------



## falconboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Oenpelli-Girl said:


> nutella
> 
> YUMMM



LOL. Yes its yummy, but I prefer Promite on toast with sliced avocado on top. Now THATS yummy!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite by a long shot!


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't they all taste the same??


----------



## MatE (Mar 18, 2008)

What about Marmite?


----------



## Crush (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite hurts my tongue, Pro mite tastes like poo and Mighty might is the God of spreads HAHAHA


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 18, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Don't they all taste the same??




Promite is kind of sweeter.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite and cheese FTW!

Fritz and tomato sauce sangas are better though. S.A GREAT!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 18, 2008)

i like them all, but vegemite has to be my fave 



Nat


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegimite  on lebansese bread hehe yum


----------



## spotted1 (Mar 18, 2008)

vegemite, but only a thin layer.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite with lots of butter on toast yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy, best hangover cure too! All that Vitamin B!


----------



## bredli_lover (Mar 18, 2008)

definitely vegemite!


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 18, 2008)

MatE said:


> What about Marmite?


 
That's what i was thinking.

Vegemite for me. Haven't tasted the others listed.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 18, 2008)

of those 3 it has to be vegemite, but if nutella was an option i'd be picking that for sure. Also love CRUNCHY peanut butter and runny honey  mmmm.... yum


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Vegemite and cheese FTW!
> 
> Fritz and tomato sauce sangas are better though. S.A GREAT!



ooh yeah! but throw in some cheese with the fritz and sauce!


----------



## Retic (Mar 18, 2008)

The aftermath of my biggest Blackhead eating a large rat would be pretty well comparable to any of those listed


----------



## kakariki (Mar 18, 2008)

Eeewwwww!! Thanks for that boa 
Marmite for me but Vegemite is ok...just.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 18, 2008)

why is this even a question? who would choose two inferior spreads when there's Vegemite available? you're all mad!! (except the Vegemite eaters, you're ok.)


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 18, 2008)

You can't go past vegemite, the others are just imitators!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegemite is made from beer.


----------



## Retic (Mar 18, 2008)

So why does it taste like sh..........................no better not.


----------



## rick n (Mar 19, 2008)

why is this even a question? who would choose two inferior spreads when there's Vegemite available? you're all mad!! (except the Vegemite eaters, you're ok.)


----------



## natrix (Mar 19, 2008)

rick n said:


> why is this even a question? who would choose two inferior spreads when there's Vegemite available? you're all mad!! (except the Vegemite eaters, you're ok.)





Leigh said:


> why is this even a question? who would choose two inferior spreads when there's Vegemite available? you're all mad!! (except the Vegemite eaters, you're ok.)



Are you two the same person or what ?

And yea , Vegemite


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 19, 2008)

vegemite 4 LIFE


----------



## Renagade (Mar 19, 2008)

what about marmite?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 19, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> of those 3 it has to be vegemite, but if nutella was an option i'd be picking that for sure. Also love CRUNCHY peanut butter and runny honey  mmmm.... yum



Nutella wins!


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 19, 2008)

vegemite and peanut butter together.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 19, 2008)

if you dont eat vegimite then youre not aussie!


----------



## LJ77 (Mar 19, 2008)

Snakeaholic said:


> if you dont eat vegimite then youre not aussie!



How do you figure that ? :shock:


----------



## hornet (Mar 19, 2008)

Snakeaholic said:


> if you dont eat vegimite then youre not aussie!



how does not supporting an american company make us not aussie?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

woohoo vegemite is winning and im eating vegemite sao things right now lol


----------



## hodges (Mar 19, 2008)

well Promite,Vegimite go great on english muffins with cheese spread ..so id have to say both


----------



## thenicewitch (Mar 19, 2008)

Vegemite is the best. It makes a great sandwich when you add salt and vinegar chips!


----------



## Leigh (Mar 20, 2008)

natrix said:


> Are you two the same person or what ?



i hope not :shock:


----------



## cockney red (Mar 21, 2008)

*Marmite! Others are ok for kids i suppose.*


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 22, 2008)

hornet said:


> how does not supporting an american company make us not aussie?



Word.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL vegimite is as aussie as lamingtons, kangaroos, the opera house, ularoo... (good examples?) Its just something that aussie have to eat, to be aussie. Dont question it, just except it and have some vegimite on ur hot cross buns this easter!

Vegimite is great for all the yummy mummies out there too.... they is 3 times the folate, in one serve of vegimite, than you need per day. Creates super healthy strong vegimite babies.....like mine  GO VEGIMITE!!!!!! woot


----------



## BeerdoDragoonMan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Gee wizz*

Deffinatly Veggimite the others are copies


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

Soooo....... smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?

:lol:

(Just for the record, I hate peanut butter so I don't have a preference either way)...


----------



## Retic (Mar 24, 2008)

Vegemite 1923
Marmite 1902
Good try, unless the inventor of Vegemite also invented a time machine. 



BeerdoDragoonMan said:


> Deffinatly Veggimite the others are copies


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 24, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Soooo....... smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (Just for the record, I hate peanut butter so I don't have a preference either way)...




Super Crunchy FTW
but if thats not available Crunchy will do, but definately not Smooth!!!


----------



## jessb (Mar 24, 2008)

Bet all the British are disappointed you didn't include Marmite in the poll! Most Poms I know swear by the stuff. Although I'm proud to say that my British husband prefers Vegemite like a true Aussie!

I have to say I made a great strawberry and vanilla bean jam this week that wipes the floor with any of those salty, savoury spreads!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

jessb said:


> I have to say I made a great strawberry and vanilla bean jam this week that wipes the floor with any of those salty, savoury spreads!


 
Sounds nice! 8)


----------



## snakes4me2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Vegemite....But i still prefer peanut butter with tomato sauce sandwich.


----------



## Retic (Mar 24, 2008)

They all taste like cr*p regardless of country of origin.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Smooth peanut butter rips them all!


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2008)

I love Vegemite, but not the vegemite and lettuce soup my mum made when I was a kid.......


----------



## krusty (Mar 24, 2008)

the old vegemite wins for me.


----------

